# Annual Simplified Climbing Lunacy (aka "I Don't Do Complicated") Challenge



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

Annual Simplified Climbing Lunacy (aka "I Don't Do Complicated") Challenge
Same overall concept as the Lunacy Challenge (largely stolen from it to save typing effort).
1. *Choose a target height*, for example 1000 metres, but it can be *any imperial or metric height which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year.*

2. The height is a *daily* height, not a '_ride_' height, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target height and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving greater height a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual hill rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target height, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how high, a list of points on each route, perhaps the distance, and possibly a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal. It will also be quite fun to compare different areas.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread. The chatzone is at *Simplified Climbing Lunacy Challenge 2022 chatzone*.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen highest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth highest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 1000 metres, you would have to do another 13 rides of 1001 metres to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 1001 metres! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few metres/feet to as many of your hilly rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride height is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target height and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, attack by sharpened fruit slices, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.
6a. As the 2022 challenge would start mid year, rides from other Challenges which already show heights from posts earlier in the year, could be added as the height has previously been disclosed.

Completing the challenge will entitle you you display the 'moon over the mountain' badge on your profile should you so wish.


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Jul 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 9

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
*Ride 9, July 24* - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jul 2022)

Target: *1,500m (4,921 ft)*
Qualifying rides: *8*

In descending order of ascent (numbered by date of ride)

8. *16 July*. Southbank, Outwood, Lingfield, Brighton, East Grinstead, SE4. 163 km *2,134 m*
2. *11 Feb.* SE4, Titsey, Horley, Leith Hill, Peaslake, Holmbury St Mary, Leith Hill, Horley, Titsey, SE4 162.3 km* 2,106 m*
7. *2 July*. The Way to the Sea Audax (DNF) Greenwich, Higham, Isle of Grain, Rochester, Minster, Snodland, Eynsford 193.2 km* 1,971 m*
5. *4 May*. SE4, Warlingham, Box Hill, Horley, Hildenborough, Toys Hill, Sevenoaks 162.2 km* 1,829 m*
3. *27 Feb*. Hell of the Ashdown 2022. Westerham, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sundridge Hill, Westerham 100.9 km *1,774 m*
1. *29 Jan*. SE4, Titsey, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sevenoaks 101.9 km *1,749 m*
4. *12 Mar.* Gatwick, Ide Hill, Gravesend, Epping, St Albans 164.9 km *1,599 m*
6. *11 June*. SE4, Longfield, Rochester, Painters Forstal, Ham, Whitstable 166.7 km *1,559 m*


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Jul 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m*
Qualifying rides:* 9*

6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
*9. July 16th - 3,300m **(Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)*
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (28 Jul 2022)

Target *3000ft*
Qualifying rides: 8

In descending order of elevation

1. 26-June *5420ft* 128 miles Home - Chichester-Compton- Elsted-Milland -Rogate-West Harting-Nursted-Buriton-West Meon- Hinton Ampner-Kilmeston-Cheriton-Ropley-Four Marks - Newton Valence-Hawkley-Steep- Langrish- A3 cycle path-Chalton-Rowlands Castle- Chichester-Home
2. 13-June *5200ft* 51 miles Massif Central Mauriac- Col De Neronne (via valley route)- Pas De Peyrol (summit Puy Mary) - Col De Neronne -Salers- Mauriac. ( Min elev. 2300ft, max. 5180ft)
3. 12-June *4600ft* 46 miles. Massif Central, a circuit from Murol - Sapchat-St. Diery-Reignant - Clemensat-St.Floret - Saurier - 15km climb to Besse- return to Murol via Besolles. (Min elev. 1600ft, max, 4600ft)
4. 14-June* 4200ft* 40 miles Massif Central,a circuit to the north of Murol. Murol-D5 north-Saulzet- St. Bonnet Pres Orcival - climb to Orcival- climb to Col de Morand - descent to Murol. (Min elev. 2800ft, max. 4600ft)
5. 24-July * 3260ft* 91 miles Home-Chichester-Compton-Buriton-Petersfield-Steep-Stoner Hill- Privett-West Meon - Wheely Down-Warnford-Old Winchester Hill-Clanfield-Horndean- Rowlands Castle-Chichester-Home
6. 13 -Apr *3169ft* 61 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Wheely Down-Exton- Clanfield-Stansted-Chichester
7. 17-June *3150ft* 37 miles. Massif Central ,a circuit of the pastural cheese making lands to the east of Murol. Murol-Sapchat-St. Diery- St. Floret - climb to Clemensat- Champeix- climb to St.Julien- climb to Olloix - les Agnats- D5-descend to Murol. (min elev. 1500ft, Max. 3500ft
8. 5-Apr *3146ft* 63.8 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester


----------



## steverob (28 Jul 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
1. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
2. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
3. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
4. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
5. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
6. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
7. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Aug 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m*
Qualifying rides:* 10*

6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
*10. July 29th - 2,700m** (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)*
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2022)

Target: *1,500m (4,921 ft)*
Qualifying rides: *9*

In descending order of ascent (numbered by date of ride)

*9. 2 Aug. SE4, Toy's Hill, Kidd's Hill, Steyning Bostal, Lancing, Upper Beeding, Devil's Dyke, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton. 165.6km, 2,314m **
8. *16 July*. Southbank, Outwood, Lingfield, Brighton, East Grinstead, SE4. 163 km *2,134 m*
2. *11 Feb.* SE4, Titsey, Horley, Leith Hill, Peaslake, Holmbury St Mary, Leith Hill, Horley, Titsey, SE4 162.3 km* 2,106 m **
7. *2 July*. The Way to the Sea Audax (DNF) Greenwich, Higham, Isle of Grain, Rochester, Minster, Snodland, Eynsford 193.2 km* 1,971 m **
5. *23 Apr*. SE4, Warlingham, Box Hill, Horley, Hildenborough, Toys Hill, Sevenoaks 162.2 km* 1,829 m*
3. *27 Feb*. Hell of the Ashdown 2022. Westerham, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sundridge Hill, Westerham 100.9 km *1,774 m*
1. *29 Jan*. SE4, Titsey, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sevenoaks 101.9 km *1,749 m*
4. *12 Mar.* Gatwick, Ide Hill, Gravesend, Epping, St Albans 164.9 km *1,599 m **
6. *11 June*. SE4, Longfield, Rochester, Painters Forstal, Ham, Whitstable 166.7 km *1,559 m **

* These rides also logged in the Imperial Century a Month challenge


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Aug 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m*
Qualifying rides:* 11*

6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
*11. August 6th - 3,200m** (Langcliffe, Burnsall, Oakworth, Airton)*
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)


----------



## Fiona R (16 Aug 2022)

Target: *1,500m*
Qualifying rides: 13

11: *Sat 22nd Jul 3087m* Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
4:* Sat 9th April 3014m* Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
2:* Sat 12th Feb - 3006m* Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
6:* Sat 30th April 2931m* Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
10:* Mon 6th Jun 2650m* Bamburgh-Wooler-Town Yetholm-Morebattle-Oxnam-Hells Hole-Newcastleton-Bewcastle-Carlisle-Dalston-Mungrisedale
7: *Sun 8th May 2585m* Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
3:* Sat 12th March -2425m* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Sat 4th Jun 2300m* Middle Skyreholme-Threshfield-Buckden-Oughtershaw-Cam High Road-Semer Water-Bainbridge-Askrigg-Thwaite-Keld-Tan Hill Inn-Gilmonby-Cotherstone-Romaldkirk-Middleton in Teesdale-Newbiggin-Langton Beck-Cow Green Reservoir
*13: **Sat 17th Sept 1882m** Gilsland-Brampton-Newtown-Longtown-Chapelknowe-Annan-Gretna-Rockliffe-Carlisle-Burgh Sands-Bowness on Solway-Dalston-Plumpton-Culgath-Melmerby-Hartside-Alston-Milton*
9:* Sun 5th Jun 1764m* Cow Green Reservoir-Langdon Beck-St John's Chapel-Westgate-Towfield-Blanchland-Prudhoe-Wylam-Ponteland-Morpeth-Amble-Warkworth-Embleton-Bamburgh
5: *Mon 18th April 1658m* Aislaby-Egton Bridge-Stape-Levisham-Low Dalby-Hackness-Sipho-Robin Hood's Bay-Whitby-Aislaby
12: *Thurs 28th July 1627m* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
1:* Sat 29th Jan - 1579m* Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2022)

Target: *1,500m (4,921 ft)*
Qualifying rides: *10*

In descending order of ascent (numbered by date of ride)

9.* 2 Aug. *SE4, Toy's Hill, Kidd's Hill, Steyning Bostal, Lancing, Upper Beeding, Devil's Dyke, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton. 165.6km, *2,314m **
*10. 20 Aug. Oh to be in Kent Audax: Peckham Rye, Tatsfield, Hartfield, Frant, Burwash. Tenterden, Pluckley, Hadlow, Otford, Herne Hill. 2,309m
8*. *16 July*. Southbank, Outwood, Lingfield, Brighton, East Grinstead, SE4. 163 km *2,134 m*
2. *11 Feb.* SE4, Titsey, Horley, Leith Hill, Peaslake, Holmbury St Mary, Leith Hill, Horley, Titsey, SE4 162.3 km* 2,106 m **
7. *2 July*. The Way to the Sea Audax (DNF) Greenwich, Higham, Isle of Grain, Rochester, Minster, Snodland, Eynsford 193.2 km* 1,971 m **
5. *23 Apr*. SE4, Warlingham, Box Hill, Horley, Hildenborough, Toys Hill, Sevenoaks 162.2 km* 1,829 m*
3. *27 Feb*. Hell of the Ashdown 2022. Westerham, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sundridge Hill, Westerham 100.9 km *1,774 m*
1. *29 Jan*. SE4, Titsey, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sevenoaks 101.9 km *1,749 m*
4. *12 Mar.* Gatwick, Ide Hill, Gravesend, Epping, St Albans 164.9 km *1,599 m **
6. *11 June*. SE4, Longfield, Rochester, Painters Forstal, Ham, Whitstable 166.7 km *1,559 m **

* These rides also logged in the Imperial Century a Month challenge


----------



## steverob (21 Aug 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
1. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
2. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
3. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
4. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
5. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
*6. 21st August* - *2,388 feet* in 62.27 miles - Lumpy route around Wheatley and the Baldons in Oxfordshire
7. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
8. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Aug 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 10

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
*Ride 10, August 21* - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## Fiona R (24 Aug 2022)

Target: *1,500m*
Qualifying rides: 13

11: *Sat 22nd Jul 3087m* Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
4:* Sat 9th April 3014m* Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
2:* Sat 12th Feb - 3006m* Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
6:* Sat 30th April 2931m* Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
10:* Mon 6th Jun 2650m* Bamburgh-Wooler-Town Yetholm-Morebattle-Oxnam-Hells Hole-Newcastleton-Bewcastle-Carlisle-Dalston-Mungrisedale
7: *Sun 8th May 2585m* Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
3:* Sat 12th March -2425m* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Sat 4th Jun 2300m* Middle Skyreholme-Threshfield-Buckden-Oughtershaw-Cam High Road-Semer Water-Bainbridge-Askrigg-Thwaite-Keld-Tan Hill Inn-Gilmonby-Cotherstone-Romaldkirk-Middleton in Teesdale-Newbiggin-Langton Beck-Cow Green Reservoir
*13: Tues 23rd Aug 1807m** Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Loxton-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar (Gorge)-West Harptree-Chew Magna-Norton Maleward-Keynesham-Doynton-Pucklechurch-Chipping Sodbury-Hawkesbury Upton-Cromhall-Tortworth-Berkeley-Olveston-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Clifton Downs-Suspension Bridge-Ashton Court-Home*
*9: Sun 5th Jun 1764m* Cow Green Reservoir-Langdon Beck-St John's Chapel-Westgate-Towfield-Blanchland-Prudhoe-Wylam-Ponteland-Morpeth-Amble-Warkworth-Embleton-Bamburgh
5: *Mon 18th April 1658m* Aislaby-Egton Bridge-Stape-Levisham-Low Dalby-Hackness-Sipho-Robin Hood's Bay-Whitby-Aislaby
*12: Thurs 28th July 1627m* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
1:* Sat 29th Jan - 1579m* Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Aug 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m* (Actual 2,600m)
Qualifying rides:* 15*

*15. August 26th - 3,950m** (Fleak Moss, The Stang, Holgate Moor, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)*
6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
11. August 6th - 3,200m (Langcliffe, Burnsall, Oakworth, Airton)
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
13. August 11th - 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
12. August 9th - 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)


----------



## FrothNinja (29 Aug 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 11

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
*Ride 11, August 29* - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus *1308 m* of ascent)
Ride 10, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Aug 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m* (Actual 2,600m)
Qualifying rides:* 16*

15. August 26th - 3,950m (Fleak Moss, The Stang, Holgate Moor, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
11. August 6th - 3,200m (Langcliffe, Burnsall, Oakworth, Airton)
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
13. August 11th - 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
12. August 9th - 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
--------------------------------------------------- 13 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
*16. August 31st - 2,500m** (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)*


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Sep 2022)

Target: *1,500m (4,921 ft)*
Qualifying rides: *10*

In descending order of ascent (numbered by date of ride)

9. 2 *Aug.* SE4, Toy's Hill, Kidd's Hill, Steyning Bostal, Lancing, Upper Beeding, Devil's Dyke, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton. 165.6km, *2,314 m* *
8. *16 July*. Southbank, Outwood, Lingfield, Brighton, East Grinstead, SE4. 163 km *2,134 m*
2. *11 Feb.* SE4, Titsey, Horley, Leith Hill, Peaslake, Holmbury St Mary, Leith Hill, Horley, Titsey, SE4 162.3 km* 2,106 m **
10.* 3 Sep* SE4, Warlingham, Box Hill, Ranmore Common, Leith Hill, Forest Green, Devil's Punchbowl, Hindhead, Haslemere, Dunsfold, Crawley, Three Bridges.* 2,037 m **
7. *2 July*. The Way to the Sea Audax (DNF) Greenwich, Higham, Isle of Grain, Rochester, Minster, Snodland, Eynsford 193.2 km* 1,971 m **
5. *23 Apr*. SE4, Warlingham, Box Hill, Horley, Hildenborough, Toys Hill, Sevenoaks 162.2 km* 1,829 m*
3. *27 Feb*. Hell of the Ashdown 2022. Westerham, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sundridge Hill, Westerham 100.9 km *1,774 m*
1. *29 Jan*. SE4, Titsey, Toys Hill, Ashurst Wood, Kidds Hill, Groombridge, Hubbards Hill, Sevenoaks 101.9 km *1,749 m*
4. *12 Mar.* Gatwick, Ide Hill, Gravesend, Epping, St Albans 164.9 km *1,599 m **
6. *11 June*. SE4, Longfield, Rochester, Painters Forstal, Ham, Whitstable 166.7 km *1,559 m **

* These rides also logged in the Imperial Century a Month challenge


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (4 Sep 2022)

Target *3000ft*
Qualifying rides: 10

In descending order of elevation

1. 26-June *5420ft* 128 miles Home - Chichester-Compton- Elsted-Milland -Rogate-West Harting-Nursted-Buriton-West Meon- Hinton Ampner-Kilmeston-Cheriton-Ropley-Four Marks - Newton Valence-Hawkley-Steep- Langrish- A3 cycle path-Chalton-Rowlands Castle- Chichester-Home
2. 13-June *5200ft* 51 miles Massif Central Mauriac- Col De Neronne (via valley route)- Pas De Peyrol (summit Puy Mary) - Col De Neronne -Salers- Mauriac. ( Min elev. 2300ft, max. 5180ft)
3. 12-June *4600ft* 46 miles. Massif Central, a circuit from Murol - Sapchat-St. Diery-Reignant - Clemensat-St.Floret - Saurier - 15km climb to Besse- return to Murol via Besolles. (Min elev. 1600ft, max, 4600ft)
*4. 31-August 4442 ft* 55 miles. Mid-Wales - an out and back route from Rhayader along the Elan Valley, along the mountain road to Cwmystwyth, through the Pendre estate, B roads to Ffair Rhos and retracing. 
5. 14-June* 4200ft* 40 miles Massif Central,a circuit to the north of Murol. Murol-D5 north-Saulzet- St. Bonnet Pres Orcival - climb to Orcival- climb to Col de Morand - descent to Murol. (Min elev. 2800ft, max. 4600ft)
*6. 1-September 3750f*t 48 miles . Mid-Wales. Rhayader - RN8 to Llangurig - Llanidloes- Severn Way to Hafren Forest- return to Rhayader
7. 24-July *3260ft* 91 miles Home-Chichester-Compton-Buriton-Petersfield-Steep-Stoner Hill- Privett-West Meon - Wheely Down-Warnford-Old Winchester Hill-Clanfield-Horndean- Rowlands Castle-Chichester-Home
8. 13 -Apr *3169ft* 61 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Wheely Down-Exton- Clanfield-Stansted-Chichester
9. 17-June *3150ft* 37 miles. Massif Central ,a circuit of the pastural cheese making lands to the east of Murol. Murol-Sapchat-St. Diery- St. Floret - climb to Clemensat- Champeix- climb to St.Julien- climb to Olloix - les Agnats- D5-descend to Murol. (min elev. 1500ft, Max. 3500ft
10. 5-Apr *3146ft* 63.8 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester


----------



## steverob (10 Sep 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
1. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
2. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
3. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
4. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
5. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
*6. 10th September* - *2,461 feet* in 50.84 miles - Five short but steep hills out to High Wycombe and back
7. 21st August - *2,388 feet* in 62.27 miles - Lumpy route around Wheatley and the Baldons in Oxfordshire
8. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
9. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Sep 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 12

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
Ride 11, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus *1308 m* of ascent)
Ride 10, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
*Ride 12, September 11* - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus *1059 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Sep 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m* (Actual 2,700m)
Qualifying rides:* 17*

15. August 26th - 3,950m (Fleak Moss, The Stang, Holgate Moor, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
11. August 6th - 3,200m (Langcliffe, Burnsall, Oakworth, Airton)
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
*17. September 14th - 3,050m** (Newby Head, Great Dun Fell, Kirkstone Pass)*
13. August 11th - 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
12. August 9th - 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
--------------------------------------------------- 13 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
16. August 31st - 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)


----------



## steverob (17 Sep 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
*1. 17th September* - *2,743 feet* in 62.43 miles - Buckingham & MK, long walk to get a mechanical fixed, then rode home
2. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
3. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
4. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
5. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
6. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
7. 10th September - *2,461 feet* in 50.84 miles - Five short but steep hills out to High Wycombe and back
8. 21st August - *2,388 feet* in 62.27 miles - Lumpy route around Wheatley and the Baldons in Oxfordshire
9. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
10. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Sep 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 13

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
Ride 11, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus *1308 m* of ascent)
Ride 10, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
Ride 12, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus *1059 m* of ascent)
*Ride 13, September 25 *- Burnley, Higham, Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Jinny Lane, Clarion, high rocky road to Barley, Newchurch, Sabden Fold, Stainscomb, Sabden, Dean, Ridge, Higham, Guide Lane, Spen Brook, Jinny Lane, Roughlee, Noggarth, Fence, Burnley * (total 26.2 miles plus 1030 m of ascent)*
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## steverob (9 Oct 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
1. 17th September - *2,743 feet* in 62.43 miles - Buckingham & MK, long walk to get a mechanical fixed, then rode home
2. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
3. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
4. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
5. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
*6. 9th October* - *2,530 feet* in 75.87 miles* - Chalfont down to Heathrow, then all the way home due to missed train
7. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
8. 10th September - *2,461 feet* in 50.84 miles - Five short but steep hills out to High Wycombe and back
9. 21st August - *2,388 feet* in 62.27 miles - Lumpy route around Wheatley and the Baldons in Oxfordshire
10. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
11. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (10 Oct 2022)

Target *3000ft*
Qualifying rides: 11

In descending order of elevation

1. 26-June *5420ft* 128 miles Home - Chichester-Compton- Elsted-Milland -Rogate-West Harting-Nursted-Buriton-West Meon- Hinton Ampner-Kilmeston-Cheriton-Ropley-Four Marks - Newton Valence-Hawkley-Steep- Langrish- A3 cycle path-Chalton-Rowlands Castle- Chichester-Home
2. 13-June *5200ft* 51 miles Massif Central Mauriac- Col De Neronne (via valley route)- Pas De Peyrol (summit Puy Mary) - Col De Neronne -Salers- Mauriac. ( Min elev. 2300ft, max. 5180ft)
3. 12-June *4600ft* 46 miles. Massif Central, a circuit from Murol - Sapchat-St. Diery-Reignant - Clemensat-St.Floret - Saurier - 15km climb to Besse- return to Murol via Besolles. (Min elev. 1600ft, max, 4600ft)
4. 31-August* 4442 ft* 55 miles. Mid-Wales - an out and back route from Rhayader along the Elan Valley, along the mountain road to Cwmystwyth, through the Pendre estate, B roads to Ffair Rhos and retracing.
5. 14-June* 4200ft* 40 miles Massif Central,a circuit to the north of Murol. Murol-D5 north-Saulzet- St. Bonnet Pres Orcival - climb to Orcival- climb to Col de Morand - descent to Murol. (Min elev. 2800ft, max. 4600ft)
6. 1-September* 3750f*t 48 miles . Mid-Wales. Rhayader - RN8 to Llangurig - Llanidloes- Severn Way to Hafren Forest- return to Rhayader
7. 24-July *3260ft* 91 miles Home-Chichester-Compton-Buriton-Petersfield-Steep-Stoner Hill- Privett-West Meon - Wheely Down-Warnford-Old Winchester Hill-Clanfield-Horndean- Rowlands Castle-Chichester-Home
8. 13 -Apr *3169ft* 61 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Wheely Down-Exton- Clanfield-Stansted-Chichester
9. 17-June *3150ft* 37 miles. Massif Central ,a circuit of the pastural cheese making lands to the east of Murol. Murol-Sapchat-St. Diery- St. Floret - climb to Clemensat- Champeix- climb to St.Julien- climb to Olloix - les Agnats- D5-descend to Murol. (min elev. 1500ft, Max. 3500ft
10. 5-Apr *3146ft* 63.8 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester
*11. 9-Oct 3117ft* 59.5 miles Chichester-Goodwood-East Dean-Duncton-Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford-Plaistow-Shillinglee-Lickfold-Graffham-Cocking-Chichester


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Oct 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m* (Actual 2,770m)
Qualifying rides:* 18*

15. August 26th - 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
*18. October 12th - 3,660m** (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hedben Bridge, Eldroth)*
6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
11. August 6th - 3,200m (Langcliffe, Burnsall, Oakworth, Airton)
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
17. September 14th - 3,050m (Newby Head, Great Dun Fell, Kirkstone Pass)
13. August 11th - 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
12. August 9th - 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
--------------------------------------------------- 13 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
10. July 29th - 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
16. August 31st - 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)


----------



## Fiona R (16 Oct 2022)

Target: *1,500m Actual: 1658m*
Qualifying rides: 15

11: *Sat 22nd Jul 3087m* Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
4:* Sat 9th April 3014m* Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
2:* Sat 12th Feb - 3006m* Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batombe-Mecre-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
6:* Sat 30th April 2931m* Chepstow-Tintern-Monmouth-Grosmont-Hay-on-Wye-Glasbury-Builth Wells-Llandovery-Llanwrda-Pumsaint-Cwman-Llanddewi Breffi-Tregaron-Llangeitho (scratched here)-Talasm-Feinfach-Lampeter-Cwman-Pumsaint
10:* Mon 6th Jun 2650m* Bamburgh-Wooler-Town Yetholm-Morebattle-Oxnam-Hells Hole-Newcastleton-Bewcastle-Carlisle-Dalston-Mungrisedale
7: *Sun 8th May 2585m* Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
3:* Sat 12th March -2425m* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
8: *Sat 4th Jun 2300m* Middle Skyreholme-Threshfield-Buckden-Oughtershaw-Cam High Road-Semer Water-Bainbridge-Askrigg-Thwaite-Keld-Tan Hill Inn-Gilmonby-Cotherstone-Romaldkirk-Middleton in Teesdale-Newbiggin-Langton Beck-Cow Green Reservoir
*15: **Sat 15th Oct 1939m **Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Backwell-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Chilcompton-Norton St Phillip-Bradford on Avon-Chippenham-Great Somerford-Ashton Keynes-Kemble-Cherrington-Kingscote-Wotton under Edge-Wickwar-Chipping Sodbury-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home*
14: *Sat 17th Sept 1882m* Gilsland-Brampton-Newtown-Longtown-Chapelknowe-Annan-Gretna-Rockliffe-Carlisle-Burgh Sands-Bowness on Solway-Dalston-Plumpton-Culgath-Melmerby-Hartside-Alston-Milton
13: *Tues 23rd Aug 1807m* Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Loxton-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar (Gorge)-West Harptree-Chew Magna-Norton Maleward-Keynesham-Doynton-Pucklechurch-Chipping Sodbury-Hawkesbury Upton-Cromhall-Tortworth-Berkeley-Olveston-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Clifton Downs-Suspension Bridge-Ashton Court-Home
*9: Sun 5th Jun 1764m* Cow Green Reservoir-Langdon Beck-St John's Chapel-Westgate-Towfield-Blanchland-Prudhoe-Wylam-Ponteland-Morpeth-Amble-Warkworth-Embleton-Bamburgh
5: *Mon 18th April 1658m* Aislaby-Egton Bridge-Stape-Levisham-Low Dalby-Hackness-Sipho-Robin Hood's Bay-Whitby-Aislaby
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*12: Thurs 28th July 1627m* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Keynsham-Norton Maleward-West Harptree-Cheddar-Mark-Chilton Polden-Shapwick-Glastonbury-Wells-Burrington-Sandford-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Wick St Lawrence-West Hewish-Puxton-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
1:* Sat 29th Jan - 1579m* Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (19 Oct 2022)

Target *3000ft*
Qualifying rides: 12

In descending order of elevation

1. 26-June *5420ft* 128 miles Home - Chichester-Compton- Elsted-Milland -Rogate-West Harting-Nursted-Buriton-West Meon- Hinton Ampner-Kilmeston-Cheriton-Ropley-Four Marks - Newton Valence-Hawkley-Steep- Langrish- A3 cycle path-Chalton-Rowlands Castle- Chichester-Home
2. 13-June *5200ft* 51 miles Massif Central Mauriac- Col De Neronne (via valley route)- Pas De Peyrol (summit Puy Mary) - Col De Neronne -Salers- Mauriac. ( Min elev. 2300ft, max. 5180ft)
3. 12-June *4600ft* 46 miles. Massif Central, a circuit from Murol - Sapchat-St. Diery-Reignant - Clemensat-St.Floret - Saurier - 15km climb to Besse- return to Murol via Besolles. (Min elev. 1600ft, max, 4600ft)
4. 31-August* 4442 ft* 55 miles. Mid-Wales - an out and back route from Rhayader along the Elan Valley, along the mountain road to Cwmystwyth, through the Pendre estate, B roads to Ffair Rhos and retracing.
*5. 18-Oct 4390ft* 79 miles Chichester-Compton-Buriton-West Meon-Ropley-Four Marks-Newton Valence-Hawkley - Priors Dean- descend Stoner Hill- short section A272 to Langrish-Buriton - Compton-Stansted-Chichester
6. 14-June* 4200ft* 40 miles Massif Central,a circuit to the north of Murol. Murol-D5 north-Saulzet- St. Bonnet Pres Orcival - climb to Orcival- climb to Col de Morand - descent to Murol. (Min elev. 2800ft, max. 4600ft)
7. 1-September* 3750f*t 48 miles . Mid-Wales. Rhayader - RN8 to Llangurig - Llanidloes- Severn Way to Hafren Forest- return to Rhayader
8. 24-July *3260ft* 91 miles Home-Chichester-Compton-Buriton-Petersfield-Steep-Stoner Hill- Privett-West Meon - Wheely Down-Warnford-Old Winchester Hill-Clanfield-Horndean- Rowlands Castle-Chichester-Home
9. 13 -Apr *3169ft* 61 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Wheely Down-Exton- Clanfield-Stansted-Chichester
10. 17-June *3150ft* 37 miles. Massif Central ,a circuit of the pastural cheese making lands to the east of Murol. Murol-Sapchat-St. Diery- St. Floret - climb to Clemensat- Champeix- climb to St.Julien- climb to Olloix - les Agnats- D5-descend to Murol. (min elev. 1500ft, Max. 3500ft
11. 5-Apr *3146ft* 63.8 miles Chichester-Compton-South Harting -Buriton-West Meon-Hinton Amper-Droxford-Hambledon- Clanfield-Forestside-Chichester
12. 9-Oct* 3117ft* 59.5 miles Chichester-Goodwood-East Dean-Duncton-Fittleworth-Bedham-Kirdford-Plaistow-Shillinglee-Lickfold-Graffham-Cocking-Chichester


----------



## steverob (13 Nov 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
1. 17th September - *2,743 feet* in 62.43 miles - Buckingham & MK, long walk to get a mechanical fixed, then rode home
2. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
3. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
4. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
*5. 13th November* - *2,703 feet* in 64.14 miles - Undulating Remembrance Day ride to Woburn Sands via MK
6. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
7. 9th October - *2,530 feet* in 75.87 miles* - Chalfont down to Heathrow, then all the way home due to missed train
8. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
9. 10th September - *2,461 feet* in 50.84 miles - Five short but steep hills out to High Wycombe and back
10. 21st August - *2,388 feet* in 62.27 miles - Lumpy route around Wheatley and the Baldons in Oxfordshire
11. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
12. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Nov 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 14

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
Ride 11, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus *1308 m* of ascent)
*Ride 14, November 13* - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley *(total 31.1 miles plus 1,196 m of ascent)*
Ride 10, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
Ride 12, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus *1059 m* of ascent)
Ride 13, September 25 - Burnley, Higham, Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Jinny Lane, Clarion, high rocky road to Barley, Newchurch, Sabden Fold, Stainscomb, Sabden, Dean, Ridge, Higham, Guide Lane, Spen Brook, Jinny Lane, Roughlee, Noggarth, Fence, Burnley (total 26.2 miles plus *1030 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## steverob (19 Nov 2022)

*Target elevation: *2,000 feet (or 610 metres)

Rides in order of elevation so far this year:
1. 17th September - *2,743 feet* in 62.43 miles - Buckingham & MK, long walk to get a mechanical fixed, then rode home
2. 23rd July - *2,735 feet* in 50.93 miles* - Train to/from Moor Park, rode through private estates and London suburbs
3. 25th June - *2,726 feet* in 63.50 miles - New hills around Amersham & Berkhamsted and recently chipped roads
4. 1st January - *2,723 feet* in 62.26 miles - Rain interrupted ride through Dunstable Downs & Hockliffe
5. 13th November - *2,703 feet* in 64.14 miles - Undulating Remembrance Day ride to Woburn Sands via MK
6. 29th January - *2,697 feet* in 52.22 miles - Punctured heading to Amersham, back via the Chalfonts and Beaconsfield
7. 9th October - *2,530 feet* in 75.87 miles* - Chalfont down to Heathrow, then all the way home due to missed train
8. 2nd May - *2,520 feet* in 69.74 miles - Completing Wandrer achievements in direction of Brackley
9. 10th September - *2,461 feet* in 50.84 miles - Five short but steep hills out to High Wycombe and back
10. 21st August - *2,388 feet* in 62.27 miles - Lumpy route around Wheatley and the Baldons in Oxfordshire
11. 14th July - *2,362 feet* in 66.31 miles* - Train to Banbury, rode home indirectly through the heat
*12. 19th November* - *2,313 feet* in 41.88 miles - Three notable Chiltern climbs in full winter cycling gear
13. 24th April - *2,198 feet* in 62.17 miles - Detour filled ride to Waterperry Gardens with some very strong winds

* = elevation/distance total gained over more than one ride that day; link takes you to Strava activity of longest part only.


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Nov 2022)

Target elevation gain: *2,500m* (Actual 2,800m)
Qualifying rides:* 19*

15. August 26th - 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss)
18. October 12th - 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hedben Bridge, Eldroth)
6. June 21st - 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales, lots of them)
5. June 15th - 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
9. July 16th - 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
11. August 6th - 3,200m (Langcliffe, Burnsall, Oakworth, Airton)
8. July 5th - 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Appleby, Ribblehead, Settle)
17. September 14th - 3,050m (Newby Head, Great Dun Fell, Kirkstone Pass)
*19. November 25th - 3,000m** (Barnoldswick, Hebden Bridge, Haworth, Earby, Ribblehead)*
13. August 11th - 2,900m (Blanchland, Swinhope Head, Brough, Ribblehead)
14. August 19th - 2,900m (Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
1. April 25th - 2,800m (Orton, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Mallerstang, Ribblehead)
12. August 9th - 2,800m (Across the Dales and North Pennines to Geordielandia)
--------------------------------------------------- 13 ---------------------------------------------------------------------
3. May 7th - 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
10. July 29th - 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
4, May 17th - 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
7. June 27th - 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
2. April 29th - 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Settle, Newby Head, Kingsdale)
16. August 31st - 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)


----------



## FrothNinja (27 Nov 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 15

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
Ride 11, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus *1308 m* of ascent)
Ride 14, November 13 - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles plus *1,196 m* of ascent)
Ride 10, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
*Ride 15, November 27* - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley *(total 31.7 miles plus 1,164 m of ascent)*
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
Ride 12, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus *1059 m* of ascent)
Ride 13, September 25 - Burnley, Higham, Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Jinny Lane, Clarion, high rocky road to Barley, Newchurch, Sabden Fold, Stainscomb, Sabden, Dean, Ridge, Higham, Guide Lane, Spen Brook, Jinny Lane, Roughlee, Noggarth, Fence, Burnley (total 26.2 miles plus *1030 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------



## FrothNinja (24 Dec 2022)

Target *1000 metres*
Qualifying rides:* 16

Ride 3, Mar 20* - Nelson, Clarion House, Barley, Downham, Sawley, Rathmell, Lawkland, Austwick, Clapham, Ingleton, Kirkby Lonsdale, Old Town, Killington Lake, Beck Foot, Tebay, Orton, Shap, Clifton, Mayburgh Henge, Penrith (total 82 miles plus *1,962 m* of ascent)
Ride 8, July 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Blacko, Gisburn (via Gisburn Old Road), Rimington, Downham, Barley, Roughlee, Clarion, Fence, Burnley, Worsthorne, Gorple Track, Widdop, Thursden, Haggate, Nelson (total 41.2 miles plus *1381 m* of ascent)
Ride 2, Feb 25 - Nelson, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Sabden Fold, Sabden to A59 return via Nick of Pendle (x2), Whalley, Black Hill, Noggarth, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Fence, Nelson (total 32.2 miles plus *1318 m* of ascent)
Ride 11, August 29 - Burnley, Haggate, Catlow, Trawden, Pennine Bridleway, Wycoller, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Foulridge, Slipper Hill, Blacko, Blacko Bar, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Sabden, Portfield, the Ridge, Higham (& it's scarecrow festival), Fence, Burnley (total 39.3 mies plus *1308 m* of ascent)
Ride 14, November 13 - Burnley, Fence, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion, Newchurch, Barley, Roughlee, Stang Top, Four Lane Ends, Ing Head Moor, Four Lane Ends, Roughlee, Stang Top, Roughlee, Spen Brook, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Nelson, Brierfield, Burnley (total 31.1 miles plus *1,196 m* of ascent)
Ride 10, August 21 - Brackenridge, Coalburn, Red Moss, Abington, Crawford, Elvanfoot, Leadhills, Lettershaw hill, Crawfordjohn, Red Moss, Happonden, Coalburn, Brackenridge (total 56.1 miles plus *1,181 m* of ascent)
Ride 15, November 27 - Burnley, Wheatley Lane, Barrowford, Colne, Alkincoats, Foulridge, Whitemoor, Gisburn Old Road (low sided at 28 kph), Rimington, Four Lane Ends, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion (lights on but door locked 😢), Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 31.7 miles plus *1,164 m *of ascent)
Ride 6, June 17 - Nelson, the Ridge, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Moor Lane, Wiswell Moor, Nick of Pendle, Pendleton, Wiswell, Whalley, the Ridge, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley, L&L, Nelson (total 32.1 miles plus *1111 m* of ascent)
Ride 9, July 24 - Nelson, Ridge, Sabden, Nick Of Pendle, Clitheroe, Barrow, Wiswell, Portfield, Heyhouses, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Foulridge, Barrowford, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Fence, Burnley (total 33.9 miles plus *1066 m* of ascent)
Ride 4, Mar 24 - Kirkby Lonsdale, Ingleton, Clapham, Austwick, Lawkland, Rathmell, Sawley, Chatburn, Barley, Clarion House, Nelson (total 42 miles plus *1062 m* of ascent)
*Ride 16, December 24* - Burnley, Brierfield, Wheatley Lane, Spen Brook, Newchurch, Barley, 4 Lane Ends, Twiston, Downham, Chatburn, Clitheroe, Nick Of Pendle, Sabden, (dropped my bidon and gave its bottom a crack of its own, Portfield (kind householder let me refill my bottle which I then installed upside down), the Ridge, Read, Higher Trapp, the Ridge, Wheatley Lane, Cuckstool Lane, Brierfield, Burnley *(total 31.2 miles / 50.2 km plus 3,481 ft/ 1,061m of ascent)*
Ride 12, September 11 - Burnley, Nelson, Colne, Laneshaw Bridge, Cock Hill, Kelbrook, Earby, Salterforth, Barnoldswick, White Moor, Blacko, Roughlee, Clarion, Spen Brook, the Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Whalley, the Ridge, Fence, Burnley (total 38.9 miles plus *1059 m* of ascent)
Ride 13, September 25 - Burnley, Higham, Ridge, Dean, Sabden, Stainscomb, Sabden Fold, Jinny Lane, Clarion, high rocky road to Barley, Newchurch, Sabden Fold, Stainscomb, Sabden, Dean, Ridge, Higham, Guide Lane, Spen Brook, Jinny Lane, Roughlee, Noggarth, Fence, Burnley (total 26.2 miles plus *1030 m* of ascent)
Ride 1, Jan 5 - Nelson, Barley, Twiston, Downham, Worston, Sabden, Whalley, Read, Higham, Fence, Noggarth, Wheatley Lane, Nelson (total 31.3 miles plus *1029 m *of ascent)
Ride 5, April 10 - Nelson, Foulridge, Gisburn Old Road, Rimington, Chatburn, Worston, Barley, Roughlee, Heys Lane, Barley, Newchurch, Clarion House, Roughlee, Blacko, Colne, Barrowford, Nelson (total 33.9 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)
Ride 7, June 20 - Nelson, the Ridge, Whalley, A59, Preston (work), A59, Whalley, the Ridge, Noggarth, Higham by bridleway, Fence (total 50.4 miles plus *1028 m* of ascent)


----------

